# Just thought I would pass this along



## SemperFiDawg (May 22, 2019)

To me there seems to be a great deal of truth in this “Religion is for people who are afraid of going to hail, secularism is for people Who don’t worry about it, Jesus Is for people who realize they are already there.”


----------



## atlashunter (May 22, 2019)

That's probably not far off the mark. I think the fear of burning if I was wrong was the last thing holding me back as I went from christian to atheist. Rather depressing that some people's lives are so bad they think they are already there but I guess it is understandable for some who get dealt a bad hand.


----------



## ky55 (May 22, 2019)

SemperFiDawg said:


> To me there seems to be a great deal of truth in this “Religion is for people who are afraid of going to hail, secularism is for people Who don’t worry about it, Jesus Is for people who realize they are already there.”



No truth at all in it, in my opinion. Just another catch phrase to support a fantasy. 
There’s never been even the tiniest shred of evidence that the Christian version of a he11 has ever existed-or any other place of eternal punishment (or reward) dreamed up by any of the thousands of other religions in the history of the world.


----------



## atlashunter (May 22, 2019)

ky55 said:


> No truth at all in it, in my opinion. Just another catch phrase to support a fantasy.
> There’s never been even the tiniest shred of evidence that the Christian version of a he11 has ever existed-or any other place of eternal punishment (or reward) dreamed up by any of the thousands of other religions in the history of the world.



The way I read the statement it speaks to what people think, not whether or not the thoughts comport with reality.


----------



## ky55 (May 22, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> The way I read the statement it speaks to what people think, not whether or not the thoughts comport with reality.



Yes, that’s a good point. 
It’s all based on thoughts and beliefs anyway.


----------

